# [Regular Season Game 46] Houston Rockets at New York Knicks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(28-17)/(18-25)*


When/Where:
*Monday, January 26, 7:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Artest / Scola*














































*Duhon / Richardson / Harrington / Lee / Jeffries*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets are a little closer to full strength, and they might need all their players against the surprising New York Knicks.
> 
> After getting Tracy McGrady and Ron Artest back in their previous game, the Rockets (28-17) now await Yao Ming's return, which could come as soon as Monday at New York (18-25).
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

They are saying Yao is still a gametime decision but, not likely to play. Will we start the same lineup againg tonight? Rockets should win this game. Concerned about Rafer playing 39 minutes last night but, he should play well going back to NYC.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It is a back to back game,any word on T-mac playing tonight?
Let Yao rest till Wed game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think we'll have the full roster tonight.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> They are saying Yao is still a gametime decision but, not likely to play. Will we start the same lineup againg tonight? Rockets should win this game. Concerned about Rafer playing 39 minutes last night but, he should play well going back to NYC.


we are playing well as of late though, so don't be surprised if we give you a good test tonight


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That quote looks real familiar. lol


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I'd rest Yao for tonight. No need to rush him back but I think Rick will limit T-mac's minutes which means a great night from Von.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Too many ****ing jumpshots:rant: I don't think I've seen a red shirt in the paint yet.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Another team shooting 50 like they hate G-Unit


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ron Artest is broken.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Wtf?!?!? Bad coaching on Adelman's part, if you needed a 3 why you leave Artest in the game instead of putting Wafer or Brooks?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> we are playing well as of late though, so don't be surprised if we give you a good test tonight


Good win for the Knicks. Completely unacceptable loss for the Rockets. Houston's second unit is as good as New York's starting lineup. Tonight Artest and TMac killed us by stagnating the offense.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Does Adelman know he can take the starters out in the 4th quarter if the bench guys are playing better?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Tracy McGrady is a black hole


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Didnt watch the game. But WOW ROn 1 from 10............ 19 shots only 11 points. 

It seems Brooks and LAndry had a good game which is nice to see.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Tracy McGrady is a black hole


T-Mac was the one making things happen and we went away from him in late in the 4th.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't see how shooting 35% is making it happen. This guy is sucking up the minutes of Wafer and Brooks who were doing much better.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ron Artest was the blackhole at the end of the game. Anyway, if he's playing bad, the coach is the one responsible to take him out.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Good call by Rafer to drop the "selfish" bomb in his post game interview. He disguised it as the team playing selfish but, it you watched the game, he was obviously talking about our two stars, one in particular.

Love'em or hate'em, I respect what Rafer has to say when it comes to playing within the team. I agree with Dream Hakeem, missing your last 4 shots all from 3 point land is not making things happen especially when you've have gotten into the lane every time you drove the basketball all night.



> Tracy McGrady is a black hole


Most definitely! Playing consistently is not going to fix this. The team is going to have to re-adjust itself to fit his selfish style of basketball again. Guy's like Landy, Chuck, Scola, and Yao are going to have to think rebound/rebound/rebound all the time now. I know they should do that anyway but, now there will be a greater emphasis on it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Y'all need to take the McGrady hater shades off and see the real reason we lost the game. Sure T-Mac could have been better, but I saw a lot of ill-advised shots from guys not named McGrady. The defense was also poor to start and finish the game. The Duhon/Lee PnR was killing us.

It would help if we put in Mutombo to be a deterrent around the rim. A lot of our defense requires funneling guys to Yao who makes a lot of players change their shots. Hayes/Scola can't do that, he normally draws charges. We need Mutombo out there because guys don't have to adjust layups.


----------

